# 5i Carry - Am I Still Distinctly Average?



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2015)

With my new(ish) non-s***king swing I find I can carry 175yds with my 5i (overcast, calm, warm) - and for me that is pretty good - I think.  But am I still  distinctly average?  So many average handicappers seem to be able to hit the ball miles (I'm told) and I don't want to be average - but I think I still might be - distinctly so.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 23, 2015)

If its any consolation to you I reckon my 5iron carry distance is 165yds.....and I'm off 7.

I couldnt give a monkeys cuss how long my dick is compared to others....its how you swing it (5iron and dick) and how good your results are that matters.

(and you are proving that by going from 11.5 to 9.9 this year)


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 23, 2015)

It depends on your age 

The youngsters on here should be hitting 8 iron that distance


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 23, 2015)

If you don't want to be average, try lowering your handicap to 5 while deliberatly limiting your 5i carry to 100 yards (e.g. by choking down and only making 1/4 or 1/2 swings). 

Should make you pretty unique


----------



## One Planer (Sep 23, 2015)

Personally, my 5 iron carries around the 190 mark.

I normally use it on our 16th hole which is a 199 yard par 3 (.... Off the yellows).

This was the result last weekend. Pitch mark was in the middle of the green, pin was at the back.


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm an average Joe too then, I can carry my BEST 5i about 175.


----------



## ShankyBoy (Sep 23, 2015)

I use a 5i to hit my par 3 at193. But, it matters not the length though, but what you do with it, comparing our handicaps! I'd lose distance to have a lower handicap any day.


----------



## drewster (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm about 170-175


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 23, 2015)

im with Nick here ,165 is about my yardage .but who cares i certainly dont, as long as i can hit it in the general direction i am aiming at then thats good enough .


----------



## Piece (Sep 23, 2015)

My 5i yardage is plenty long enough, yet wider than most on here sometimes


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 23, 2015)

About 195 - 200 on a good belt. Maybe a wee bit more.

Probably my least used club in my bag though. Thinking about it i cant remember hitting it at all over the last few rounds.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 23, 2015)

http://blog.trackmangolf.com/trackman-average-tour-stats/


----------



## Crawfy (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome to Team Average amigo !!

What i will say is that single figures handicap is not average.

I'm off 7 and GG stats tell me my average for a 5 iron is 172yds ( and that includes roll out)

If I have a 170-180 yardage...its a 5 iron all (calm) day for me

>185 is 4 iron territory


----------



## Region3 (Sep 23, 2015)

I would say 175 carry is above average.

I'm not a big hitter by any stretch, but I'm very rarely the shortest in whatever group I'm in (apart from forum meets obviously), and more often than not the longest.

My 5 iron carries about 180.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't carry one, I have a hybrid instead


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2015)

my 5 iron is about 200 but I would gladly give up some of that to hit the fcukng ball straight more often


----------



## Three (Sep 23, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			With my new(ish) non-s***king swing I find I can carry 175yds with my 5i (overcast, calm, warm) - and for me that is pretty good - I think.  But am I still  distinctly average?  So many average handicappers seem to be able to hit the ball miles (I'm told) and I don't want to be average - but I think I still might be - distinctly so.
		
Click to expand...

I would estimate that's about average or above for your handicap, definitely above average for all club golfers across the board.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Dando said:



			my 5 iron is about 200 but I would gladly give up some of that to hit the fcukng ball straight more often
		
Click to expand...

When people trot out this line, do they actually mean it?  As most golfers could hit it straighter if they did not thrash at it so when people say this over and over many different people you have to wonder, if that is the case, why not slow it down and hit it straighter.. just saying.. p.s i like to hit my 5 iron hard and would not give up 1 yard to hit it straighter.


http://blog.trackmangolf.com/trackman-average-tour-stats/.

I would have to say THE AVERAGE tour pro v the AVERAGE golfer, the average tour pro is going to be 3 clubs longer

Just had a quick peak at ladies stats and this would now be confirmed in my mind

Avearge lpga is at 94 driver speed similar to average male, if anything a little quicker and they are 3 clubs down on the PGA golfers, but obviously strike it well

Conclusion, average male golfer hits 5 iron under 160 yards


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 23, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			With my new(ish) non-s***king swing I find I can carry 175yds with my 5i (overcast, calm, warm) - and for me that is pretty good - I think.  But am I still  distinctly average?  So many average handicappers seem to be able to hit the ball miles (I'm told) and I don't want to be average - but I think I still might be - distinctly so.
		
Click to expand...

To me i think your getting good distance 175yrd carry and say maybe 15-20yrd role depending on ground conditions id be more than happy to be hitting that distance with 5i on a regular basis... and of all the average handicappers ive played with not many hit much further regularly.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 23, 2015)

Ditto the advice on looking at LPGA Trackman stats.

My 5 iron carry is 163 yards (average) according to Trackman.


----------



## TheDoctor (Sep 23, 2015)

When I was fitted for my irons earlier this year, using the 6i my average carry was 180yds with the new clubs

I am yet to get the full set on the launch monitor to get my distances sorted for every club, but we have a 190 yd par 3 from the white tees where I will hit my 5i on a calm day, or 4i if it is into a breeze


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			I'm an average Joe too then, I can carry my BEST 5i about 175.
		
Click to expand...

ooh - that's me


----------



## Keeno (Sep 23, 2015)

I would be using a 5i from 175,,,,, however If I there was trouble at the front and had to carry the full 175, I would be using my 23deg rescue.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 23, 2015)

Mine is 160!

Except if there's some of that 'magnetic' water about, in which case it's whatever it takes to get into that!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2015)

Though I'm really not that bothered - just that I have no idea what average is these days.  I could easy hit that distance before but I played with a very regular and pronounced draw - with quite occasional (i.e.regular) uncontrolled consequences.  I'll be more than happy if my 5i settles in the 165-175yd range (don't think I'll ever be consistent enough to get the range any tighter).  Plenty good enough I'd say.


----------



## Keeno (Sep 23, 2015)

I tend to hit my driver and 3w further than most of the guys I play with, but I am very slappy with irons and tend to be taking a club more than they are. 

In saying that, I'm not trying to hit them far, I'm trying to hit them straight.  Too many folk don't grasp that concept and lash at everything


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 23, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though I'm really not that bothered - just that I have no idea what average is these days.  I could easy hit that distance before but I played with a very regular and pronounced draw - with quite occasional (i.e.regular) uncontrolled consequences.  I'll be more than happy if my 5i settles in the 165-175yd range (don't think I'll ever be consistent enough to get the range any tighter).  Plenty good enough I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I think a more accurate question would be what is the average distance for say a 30 degree club as the lofts on a 5 iron can change a lot nowadays.


----------



## Three (Sep 23, 2015)

It's difficult to get exact iron distances in UK weather, who plays in flat calm, warm conditions more than a few days in a row?

I played yesterday and carried my 5 iron 197 yds downbreeze  off a tee, later in the round I carried the same club 168  yds off a bare lie into the same breeze.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 23, 2015)

You're not average, if that is your 'typical' 5i.

GG has been a revelation, I _can _hit my 5i 180, but it turns out it so rubbish and inconsistent that my actual _typical _with a 5i is actually 1 yard shorter than my typical 7i, which I hit consistently well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be honest I think a more accurate question would be what is the average distance for say a 30 degree club as the lofts on a 5 iron can change a lot nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

That I didn't know - isn't there a standard loft for a 5i these days?


----------



## shewy (Sep 23, 2015)

some tour distances being spouted on here again!


----------



## GG26 (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't have anything to track distances, but I would be looking to use my 5i from around 160-170 yards, with a carry at the bottom end of that


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 23, 2015)

175yds, that my 9 iron distance, I'm also extremely good looking, drive a Ferrari, can impregnate a women at 50 paces just by looking at her. bench press the Ark Royal, run faster than a F16 fighter, have x-ray vision and use my Jedi mind powers to make sure I never miss a putt.

Really? Does it matter that much how far you hit a ball?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 23, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			175yds, that my 9 iron distance, I'm also extremely good looking, drive a Ferrari, can impregnate a women at 50 paces just by looking at her. bench press the Ark Royal, run faster than a F16 fighter, have x-ray vision and use my Jedi mind powers to make sure I never miss a putt.

Really? Does it matter that much how far you hit a ball?
		
Click to expand...

Not when you have all that tucked away in your locker!


----------



## Break90 (Sep 23, 2015)

I recently acknowledged the fact after 20 years that I am not consistent enough with anything longer than a 6 iron, so I don't carry the 5 iron any more. 

The 6 iron goes 165 if I middle it. The 24degree hybrid that replaced the 5 iron goes 175-180. More importantly it mostly stays where I can see it.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't carry a 5i, a 6 is my longest club. I rely on my two hybrids for 165+.


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2015)

I love these threads, all these declared distances which miraculously I never get to see at many of the meets I attend, there were a couple of long par 3's today at Blackmoor which fell well within some of the distances declared above at 187yds & 192yds but not a single iron was used! 

Clubs could have A, B, C on them for me, as long as I know which one gets me the distance I need who cares which one it is or if its average or not, if someone uses a 9i for 135yds and i use a 7i, so what?

Willy waving thread, nothing more.


----------



## Sats (Sep 23, 2015)

Average around 183 with my 5iron, but I'm with the majority here that I'd rather be a better golfer than just someone who can smash it miles. Mind you if I could, i'd have both distance and skill.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2015)

According to game golf my average is 169. Rather pleased with that being a definite short hitter


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 23, 2015)

I think I will change my forum monicker to StevieShortShot or at present StevieShankShank


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 23, 2015)

200 and something is all i know


----------



## Craigg (Sep 23, 2015)

165 ish for me, all dependant on a pure strike of course. If I had to carry 160 over water, I'd be nervous. Slightly heavy and it's in the drink!


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

All those double digit HC's that can carry 190+, how often do you hit your target that far away? 

If it's above 50% you need to practice your putting.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

5 iron, what's one of those?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2015)

Val said:



			All those double digit HC's that can carry 190+, how often do you hit your target that far away? 

If it's above 50% you need to practice your putting.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.

About 150 for me only.


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 23, 2015)

I reckon 175 is a very respectable carry distance for a 5i.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			I reckon 175 is a very respectable carry distance for a 5i.
		
Click to expand...

You hit it what you hit it, how close to the hole the ball finishes is all that matters, i hit my 5 iron 200 and something yards, how many not sure.

Scoring is pretty poor these days, but obviously my technique for ball striking is pretty good, pitching, putting etc requires a lot of golf

I like hitting it far and its not that important to me to score these days, i am for sure 200 yards plus and double digits


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2015)

Normally hit a 5 iron around 180-185 but have the odd one to 190


----------



## pendodave (Sep 23, 2015)

160 would be a nice one for me.

If only they were all nice.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm only about 165 with mine but it would be interesting to know the loft of the 5 irons being quoted.  The loft on my 5 iron (Mizuno MX-900) is 27Â°.  As a comparison, the Taylor Made PSi 5 iron is 24.5Â° and the 6 iron is 27.5Â°.  Similarly the Callway Apex 5 iron is 24Â° and the 6 iron is 27Â°.  

So to a degree it also depends on the make, model and vintage you are hitting.


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 23, 2015)

My Mp64 5iron is 27 degrees and 37.75" in length.
I hit mine 185 carry.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 23, 2015)

Somewhere around 170 ish , today the first on went 90 yards......


----------



## stevenk (Sep 23, 2015)

Newbie having lessons 130 yards, I know feel like a failure compared to the rest of you.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 23, 2015)

Val said:



			All those double digit HC's that can carry 190+, how often do you hit your target that far away? 

If it's above 50% you need to practice your putting.
		
Click to expand...

Not very often

Though i am sure the OP specifically asked about distance, not accuracy...

H/C has ZERO relation to how far you can hit a ball


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 23, 2015)

Just read through this thread and have to say that forum distances are alive and well and I'm now feeling distinctly inadequate if these are anything to go by 

My average carry with a 5-iron is probably 15-20 yards behind so that makes me well below average.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 23, 2015)

About 140 for me on a good day, which corresponds to my 26 degree hybrid which has a lot more height so the 5 iron doesn't get used very much.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 23, 2015)

Forum distances?

Honestly a handful of people have said 200 yards. What is remotely outlandish about that?

If people were on here saying 250 plus then i eyebrows may be justified in being raised, but not for distances that are only 10-15% percent more than the 175 (ish) mentioned.

Honestly, why do people see there arris when someone can hot the ball fractionally further than them?

Its comical

Are the whingers on here seriously telling me that in all their collective (an supposedly learned) years they have never seen a hacker that can dink it a long way?

Honestly??

I mean Honestly????


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Not very often

Though i am sure the OP specifically asked about distance, not accuracy...

H/C has ZERO relation to how far you can hit a ball
		
Click to expand...

I beg to differ, the further you hit it WITH accuracy the easier the game is, FACT. If you can only hit your driver 200, you won't hit many 400 yard par 4 greens in regulation, in fact you'll likely hit zero.

Golf is more about accuracy than distance, but you can't really have one without a good bit of the other.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 23, 2015)

If Captainron wasn't still crying into his beer over the rugger he'd raise a few eyebrows


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 23, 2015)

Val said:



			I beg to differ, the further you hit it WITH accuracy the easier the game is, FACT. If you can only hit your driver 200, you won't hit many 400 yard par 4 greens in regulation, in fact you'll likely hit zero.

Golf is more about accuracy than distance, but you can't really have one without a good bit of the other.
		
Click to expand...

I dont disagree with the majority of that, however you do not have to be a low H/C to be able to wack a ball a good distance.

Absolutely not

There are so many reasons why a player can be a high handicapper

rubbish of the tee
Poor distance judgement
Rubbish at chipping
Rubbish at pitching
Terrible putting 

etc etc

Why should it be so outlandish if nestled amongst the above, the player might actually be a good ball striker?


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 23, 2015)

I played with a guy a few times at my club, a visitor, who hit his 6iron over 200 yards.  Didn't have an official handicap, but would have been in the low 20s.

Some people are just capable of hitting it long.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 23, 2015)

If you have a bit of strength or height it is not uncommon for high handicaps to be able to hit a ball quite far. 

With a bit of effort they don't stay high handicaps for long.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting to look at the pros averages...

http://blog.trackmangolf.com/trackman-average-tour-stats/

194 yards for pga tour
161 for lpga


----------



## Captainron (Sep 23, 2015)

Region3 said:



			If Captainron wasn't still crying into his beer over the rugger he'd raise a few eyebrows 

Click to expand...

Sake mate, sake. &#128557;

i hot my 5 iron fairly well. 200+ carry not unusual.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 23, 2015)

There are so many reasons why a player can be a high handicapper

rubbish of the tee
Poor distance judgement
Rubbish at chipping
*Rubbish at pitching
*Terrible puttiING *&#8203;not terrible but not good*
*Formerly a cat 1 player that only pounds drivers now and plays twice a year*

etc etc

Why should it be so outlandish if nestled amongst the above, the player might actually be a good ball striker?[/QUOTE]


The variation in bold would be me

TO score takes a lot of golfing as getting the ball in the hole is the bit you lose quickly, standing and hitting it, not so tough with big modern clubs

if i pitched up for a game i would say 20 handicap would be fair, but i would to still expect to win the longdrive hole, sure if i go play 20 rounds in 3 months i would be back in the 70s but nope i rarely play, just hit the ball on the range mostly.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 23, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Sake mate, sake. &#128557;

i hot my 5 iron fairly well. 200+ carry not unusual.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Cam 

Now you know how we feel when the football's on


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			I reckon 175 is a very respectable carry distance for a 5i.
		
Click to expand...

 OK - I'll take that then - top of my distance though.  I'll note that my OP was a little tongue in cheek - that maybe I did kind of guess that 175yds is not really 'distinctly average' (in other words not really 'rather ordinary' and below average in fact).  But I did actually wonder as I often stand on the tee I hit the 5i 175yd carry in similar conditions and guys have their 7i out giving it welly,


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			I dont disagree with the majority of that, however you do not have to be a low H/C to be able to wack a ball a good distance.

Absolutely not

There are so many reasons why a player can be a high handicapper

rubbish of the tee
Poor distance judgement
Rubbish at chipping
Rubbish at pitching
Terrible putting 

etc etc

Why should it be so outlandish if nestled amongst the above, the player might actually be a good ball striker?
		
Click to expand...

I never once said you had to be low to hit it far but distance means nothing if you can't be accurate. 

I play back and forth with a guy who can know it the best part of 300 of the tee with a driver but it can go anywhere, he'd happily give up distance for accuracy.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Val said:



			I never once said you had to be low to hit it far but distance means nothing if you can't be accurate. 

I play back and forth with a guy who can know it the best part of 300 of the tee with a driver but it can go anywhere, *he'd happily give up distance for accuracy.*

Click to expand...


*
Again, this is posted so often on these threads, if that is the case, he would hit 3 woods or hybrids not drivers

P.S i would not give up distance as it does provide a great advantage when you get your timing right, I have a natural ability to hit the ball far so giving it up would be dumb and modern clubs are gigantic *


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



*
Again, this is posted so often on these threads, if that is the case, he would hit 3 woods or hybrids not drivers

P.S i would not give up distance as it does provide a great advantage when you get your timing right, I have a natural ability to hit the ball far so giving it up would be dumb and modern clubs are gigantic *

Click to expand...

He does hit 3w and hybrids and hits them far, just not very straight which is my point


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Be interesting to guess your carry distance then go try and hit it, nearest wins as a prize on a golf day


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



			Be interesting to guess your carry distance then go try and hit it, nearest wins as a prize on a golf day
		
Click to expand...

I've nothing to hide, 170-175


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 23, 2015)

I mean as a golf outing gimmick
Call your ball *I have just named it
closest to the number calls wins
Like longest drive, nearest the pin etc during the day, trackman or similar on the range, call it and win


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2015)

i would not give up distance as it does  provide a great advantage when you get your timing right, I have a  natural ability to hit the ball far so giving it up would be dumb and  modern clubs are gigantic
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather hit a green with a 5 than miss it with a 7.

Before I turned pro, my 5 iron went 160-170 and that got me down to 2 h/cap.
Having said that, my lofts are a bit weak (30 deg 5 iron)


----------



## Craigg (Sep 24, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I'd rather hit a green with a 5 than miss it with a 7.

Before I turned pro, my 5 iron went 160-170 and that got me down to 2 h/cap.
Having said that, my lofts are a bit weak (30 deg 5 iron)
		
Click to expand...

Never considered lofts. My 5 iron is 27.5 oo:


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2015)

Also I'd like to remind folk, it says average..... not once in a blue moon, downhill down wind:rofl::rofl:

i know a couple of guys that hit a 5 iron 190 is and they are + fig players.

175 is about it for me on a calm ish day.... which is not that often, so into the wind it' could be 150 or downwind 215


----------



## ShankyBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

Guess I'm one of those with a high hc that belts it's long, I out drive everyone I play with even a pro at the pro am, good clubs maybe, I play with ap2. So why am I 19 hc, poor chipping, putting, course management, not having control of swing yet, three off the tee a LOT, nerves, poor decisions etc etc but I like having that distance in my bag, hoping the other stuff can be learned in time!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2015)

ShankyBoy said:



			Guess I'm one of those with ahigh hc that belts it's long, *I out drive everyone I play with* even a pro at the pro am, good clubs maybe, I play with ap2. So why am I 19 hc, poor chipping, putting, course management, not having control of swing yet,_ *three off the tee a LOT*,_ nerves, poor decisions etc etc but I like having that distance in my bag, hoping the other stuff can be learned in time!
		
Click to expand...

How do you know you out drive them if you cant find it a LOT ?

Yes, it's fun hitting it a long way, it's even more fun if you can find it.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2015)

ShankyBoy said:



			Not sure that's a fair reply to my comment, what's that smack the newbie down till he learns his place dear mighty pro?
		
Click to expand...

Its a forum sacred cow. No one can claim a driving average greater than 250   if.they do it must be a lie.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2015)

ShankyBoy said:



			Not sure that's a fair reply to my comment, what's that smack the newbie down till he learns his place dear mighty pro?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's what he's doing at all.. I think he's trying to say that if your aim is to improve your handicap then it would appear that there are several shots to be saved per round just by throttling back a bit and playing in a more controlled manner.. If you take 3 reloads per round, then that's 6 shots off your handicap just by taking less club or a more controlled swing.. If someone offered me 6 shots off my handicap I'd bite their bloody hands off..


----------



## ShankyBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

OK, it's one of these forums then..


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2015)

ShankyBoy said:



			OK, it's one of these forums then..
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate.. You're free to make your own mind up.. :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2015)

It wasn't 'smacking' anyone, I was just trying to help...........just like I tried to help you in your thread about shanking.
Don't worry, I wont bother in future


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2015)

And so the conversation has told me what I need to know.  

I hit my 5i 175yds carry - that's pretty darned good I am told and so no point in me thinking and hence trying to hit it further - I won't (Also I never mentioned that it was downhill and I estimate 5-10yds off my 175yds for level.  That takes me to 165yds-170yds carry on the level)

I will not always (rarely?) hit it as well as I did - so I will sit at bottom end of that range - so 165yds.  

And against a gentle breeze I'll be around the 160yds.  That's the range I'll keep in my head.  

On the par 3 I was playing - it's always downhill  and usually against a breeze, I have to carry 160yds to get on the front edge of the green.  Most of the time then a 5i is not the club for me to use - I can get there as it's downhill a little - but risky - and short is no good.


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK - I'll take that then - top of my distance though.  I'll note that my OP was a little tongue in cheek - that maybe I did kind of guess that 175yds is not really 'distinctly average' (in other words not really 'rather ordinary' and below average in fact).  But I did actually wonder as I often stand on the tee I hit the 5i 175yd carry in similar conditions and guys have their 7i out giving it welly,
		
Click to expand...

 For someone of your age, 175 yards is huge.:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so the conversation has told me what I need to know.  

I hit my 5i 175yds carry - that's pretty darned good I am told and so no point in me thinking and hence trying to hit it further - I won't (Also I never mentioned that it was downhill and I estimate 5-10yds off my 175yds for level.  That takes me to 165yds-170yds carry on the level)

I will not always (rarely?) hit it as well as I did - so I will sit at bottom end of that range - so 165yds.  

And against a gentle breeze I'll be around the 160yds.  That's the range I'll keep in my head.  

On the par 3 I was playing - it's always downhill  and usually against a breeze, I have to carry 160yds to get on the front edge of the green.  Most of the time then a 5i is not the club for me to use - I can get there as it's downhill a little - but risky - and short is no good.
		
Click to expand...

Now you tell us!

Ok, I'm revising my answer.

You are around average for a Cat2 golfer, but distinctly on the short side for a Cat3.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Hi Cam 

Now you know how we feel when the football's on 

Click to expand...

I was lying too. I can hit my 5 iron longer than loads on here hit their Driver - true story.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

175 yards is certainly above average is the answer
160 is about average
Some people hit it a long way and do not score well for whatever reason, i would have no hesitation in betting that i could hit 3 5 irons in a row and they would all carry over 200


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 24, 2015)

170-175, 185 if i take a run-up, the planets align and it's wind assisted. Don't hit it that long compared to my peers (and couldn't care) but do know how long each club goes and work with what I have to get in the right positions on the course. Successful rounds are where this is particularly effective and not whether I'm having the greatest ball striking day ever.

160-170 would be average imho


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2015)

Captainron said:



			I was lying too. I can hit my 5 iron longer than loads on here hit their Driver - true story.
		
Click to expand...

Yeup, you hit it further than Karen, Amanda, Louise, Mrs Mimms.......and almost forgot Smiffy and Rickg too


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

If you say you are a great putter but a poor ball striker it is ok
If you say you are a great ball striker but poor putter everyone calls B.S.

Just an observation


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Yeup, you hit it further than Karen, Amanda, Louise, Mrs Mimms.......and almost forgot Smiffy and Rickg too  

Click to expand...

Hey! I don't think so!

:ears:


----------



## Hallsy (Sep 24, 2015)

160 carry with a 5 iron for me on average. Lost a club length with back problems and use a  3/4 swing now  but ive gained accuracy :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 24, 2015)

You are not a great ball striker unless you can hit long and accurate.  

Long just means you are stronger than your average bear.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



			If you say you are a great putter but a poor ball striker it is ok
If you say you are a great ball striker but poor putter everyone calls B.S.

Just an observation
		
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better I find it hard to believe anyone higher than Cat2 can be a great putter


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Region3 said:



			If it makes you feel any better I find it hard to believe anyone higher than Cat2 can be a great putter 

Click to expand...

Thanks i feel better now


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2015)

richart said:



			For someone of your age, 175 yards is huge.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It is if I have to run it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2015)

richart said:



			For someone of your age, 175 yards is huge.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You'll have guessed I'm talking about Farnham's 3rd off the white's with flag at the back


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You'll have guessed I'm talking about Farnham's 3rd off the white's with flag at the back 

Click to expand...

In my pomp I remember that being from a four iron down to a six. I was using blades in those days, and could play the game to a reasonable standard.

The 15th used to be an eight iron



but that was before they moved the green fifty yards further back.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 24, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



			175 yards is certainly above average is the answer
160 is about average
Some people hit it a long way and do not score well for whatever reason, i would have no hesitation in betting that i could hit 3 5 irons in a row and they would all carry over 200
		
Click to expand...

That's the whole point there.......hitting three in a row isn't golf! It's playing golf swing or range golf.

Standing over a ball a couple of minutes after you hit driver (and a couple of putts and a chip before that) knowing you will hit it 200yds (or whatever) is when it becomes relevant


----------



## banacek303 (Sep 24, 2015)

Reading this, I'm distinctly average but reasonably accurate. Oh well, I'm old enough and ugly enough to accept it, not that I have an a choice.


----------



## ShankyBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

bobmac said:



			It wasn't 'smacking' anyone, I was just trying to help...........just like I tried to help you in your thread about shanking.
Don't worry, I wont bother in future
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if you were then, didn't come across that way when I first read it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2015)

banacek303 said:



			Reading this, I'm distinctly average but reasonably accurate. Oh well, I'm old enough and ugly enough to accept it, not that I have an a choice.
		
Click to expand...

It's what I was kind of getting at.  I've changed my swing and hitting it very different from before and so I wanted to check that my 5i carry was what would be expected of a 10h/cap player (all caveats apply).  If someone had said - well actually a 10 h/cap player should be getting more than 160-165yd carry then that would tell me that maybe I had something to work on.  As it is I'm in the correct range for my handicap and so I'm happy with that.  And happiness with distance and clubbing  brings confidence in the shot.


----------



## Hallsy (Sep 24, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's what I was kind of getting at.  I've changed my swing and hitting it very different from before and so I wanted to check that my 5i carry was what would be expected of a 10h/cap player (all caveats apply).  If someone had said - well actually a 10 h/cap player should be getting more than 160-165yd carry then that would tell me that maybe I had something to work on.  As it is I'm in the correct range for my handicap and so I'm happy with that.  And happiness with distance and clubbing  brings confidence in the shot.
		
Click to expand...

But is there such a thing a 10 handicapper hitting a certain distance?
Im off 11 but im a member of a small 9 hole course with only 3 par 4 holes and the longest is 383yds.
Looking at where youre a member there is only 1 par 4 hole i couldnt make in 2 no matter how well i struck it and thats your 2nd. All the rest if i was playing well i could hit regulation and im no means a big hitter with a 5 iron of 160.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2015)

Hallsy said:



			But is there such a thing a 10 handicapper hitting a certain distance?
Im off 11 but im a member of a small 9 hole course with only 3 par 4 holes and the longest is 383yds.
Looking at where youre a member there is only 1 par 4 hole i couldnt make in 2 no matter how well i struck it and thats your 2nd. All the rest if i was playing well i could hit regulation and im no means a big hitter with a 5 iron of 160.
		
Click to expand...

It is a debatable question I agree.  But I think it's a fair question simply asking about a 5i and how far a 10 h/capper might be expected to hit it.  We can agree that it's not 120yds and it's not 200yds - so we have some idea of what it is.  Your thoughts on length of course etc would feed through to h/cap through SI.  

And you are quite correct - I hit green on our 2nd maybe one round in ten.  Drive uphill (kills distance) with dogleg at crest (makes chosing line difficult).  So as well as bering 475yds (or so) your second shot is always blind and against the prevailing wind.


----------



## Hallsy (Sep 24, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And you are quite correct - I hit green on our 2nd maybe one round in ten.  Drive uphill (kills distance) with dogleg at crest (makes chosing line difficult).  So as well as bering 475yds (or so) your second shot is always blind and against the prevailing wind.
		
Click to expand...

Par 5 for me then


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2015)

Hallsy said:



			Par 5 for me then 

Click to expand...

In effect a Par 5 for all but a very few...in fact at one time a few years ago it was a straightforward par 5 but technology means that it is now a very tough par 4.  And as we are talking 5i I often will hit a safe 5i for my second shot - knowing I won't reach but also knowing that I will also be short of the greenside bunkers awaiting a wayward long approach, and good chance of keeping it safely on the short stuff for a straightforward pitch ore bump and run on.


----------



## rustyb (Sep 24, 2015)

My typical 5iron on game golf states 218. My issue is my accuarcy. I play off 16. I was taking my five iron and my three wood off the tee alot during the summer. Then a few weeks ago I started using a driver again. I hit my driver a good distance, around the 270 mark but its pretty inconsistent. So my issue is this do I hit my driver and enjoy the extra opportunities I get to make par and birdie (I had eleven the other day) and accept that I'm going to bogey, double and triple bogey a fair share of holes. Or do I keep hitting three wood and five iron and limit the real damage losing balls does to your round. I haven't scored so many birdies as in the last few weeks but i also have hit more nines in the past few weeks than I have all summer. Argh!


----------



## alexbrownmp (Sep 24, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It is a debatable question I agree.  But I think it's a fair question simply asking about a 5i and how far a 10 h/capper might be expected to hit it.  We can agree that it's not 120yds and it's not 200yds - so we have some idea of what it is.  Your thoughts on length of course etc would feed through to h/cap through SI.  

And you are quite correct - I hit green on our 2nd maybe one round in ten.  Drive uphill (kills distance) with dogleg at crest (makes chosing line difficult).  So as well as bering 475yds (or so) your second shot is always blind and against the prevailing wind.
		
Click to expand...


it depends on your SS and the loft on your 5 iron doesnt it? also the strike whether pured or bottom of the club.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

rustyb said:



			My typical 5iron on game golf states 218. My issue is my accuarcy. I play off 16. I was taking my five iron and my three wood off the tee alot during the summer. Then a few weeks ago I started using a driver again. I hit my driver a good distance, around the 270 mark but its pretty inconsistent. So my issue is this do I hit my driver and enjoy the extra opportunities I get to make par and birdie (I had eleven the other day) and accept that I'm going to bogey, double and triple bogey a fair share of holes. Or do I keep hitting three wood and five iron and limit the real damage losing balls does to your round. I haven't scored so many birdies as in the last few weeks but i also have hit more nines in the past few weeks than I have all summer. Argh!
		
Click to expand...


That is a short distance with your driver v your 5 iron


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

rustyb said:



			My typical 5iron on game golf states 218. My issue is my accuarcy. I play off 16. I was taking my five iron and my three wood off the tee alot during the summer. Then a few weeks ago I started using a driver again. I hit my driver a good distance, around the 270 mark but its pretty inconsistent. So my issue is this do I hit my driver and enjoy the extra opportunities I get to make par and birdie (I had eleven the other day) and accept that I'm going to bogey, double and triple bogey a fair share of holes. Or do I keep hitting three wood and five iron and limit the real damage losing balls does to your round. I haven't scored so many birdies as in the last few weeks but i also have hit more nines in the past few weeks than I have all summer. Argh!
		
Click to expand...

218 5 iron and a 270 driver ?!

Having issues with your driver then ?


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			218 5 iron and a 270 driver ?!

Having issues with your driver then ?
		
Click to expand...

That was my thinking. 216yds with a 5iron I'd be expecting a driver average comfortably over 300.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			That was my thinking. 216yds with a 5iron I'd be expecting a driver average comfortably over 300.
		
Click to expand...

That's the sort of numbers for the big hitters on tour 

Don't think I have witnessed anyone hitting a 5 iron that far as an average


----------



## Val (Sep 24, 2015)

Maybe 5i and 5w are being mixed up


----------



## chris1976x (Sep 24, 2015)

I've not read the whole thread.

But I just thought I would chip in. I am new to golf, started playing in june. I hit the ball 170-180 yards with a 5 hybrid off the floor, 160-170 6 iron and so on, about 220 with 3w on a tee and about 250 with driver.

But this is all on a driving range, I hit many slices with the driver and woods, more than I do straight. I hit quite a few pulls and hooks with the irons, prob about 25% are pulled or hooked. When I go to the course, I often hit the fairway, but unfortunately its not the fairway of the hole I am playing. Only been on a course 3 times and my best is 130!

I would love to be able to hit the ball straight every time, even if I lost 30 yards off each club. I think control is much better than distance.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

chris1976x said:



			I've not read the whole thread.

But I just thought I would chip in. I am new to golf, started playing in june. I hit the ball 170-180 yards with a 5 hybrid off the floor, 160-170 6 iron and so on, about 220 with 3w on a tee and about 250 with driver.

But this is all on a driving range, I hit many slices with the driver and woods, more than I do straight. I hit quite a few pulls and hooks with the irons, prob about 25% are pulled or hooked. When I go to the course, I often hit the fairway, but unfortunately its not the fairway of the hole I am playing. Only been on a course 3 times and my best is 130!

I would love to be able to hit the ball straight every time, even if I lost 30 yards off each club. I think control is much better than distance.
		
Click to expand...

Hitting 30 yards shot of what you hit now would make good scoring basically impossible, you need SOME power and then learn to hit it straight, if (And obviously this is not an option) you were told give up 30 yards and you CAN hit every fairway your scoring would never be great, you would never reach a lot of par 4s, long par 3s would mean hitting drive or not reaching etc... 

Giving up 30 yards to hit it straight?  dont do it!

oh yes

How do you hit a 5 iron 218 and a driver 270?  I hit a 5 iron around that and honestly cannot hit a driver 270 (Too short, feels like swinging in slow motion to produce that yardage( something is wrong with that swing


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 24, 2015)

Found this thread most diverting and very enjoyable.

However (IMO) the object of the exercise is not to hit the ball a certain distance in relation to the number stamped on the sole of any club.

It's actually to hit it in the correct direction, and by degrees thereafter, to get it as close to the hole as possible, the ultimate goal being to hole out with as few shots as possible on each hole.

If one hits one's 5i 175 yards or one's 4i the same distance, then the litmus test is the ball's proximity to the hole after either stroke, not the distance it's travelled in relation to the club's number.

As long as you know what number is on the club *you* need to hit to achieve the result then the rest is completely immaterial.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



			Hitting 30 yards shot of what you hit now would make good scoring basically impossible, you need SOME power and then learn to hit it straight, if (And obviously this is not an option) you were told give up 30 yards and you CAN hit every fairway your scoring would never be great, you would never reach a lot of par 4s, long par 3s would mean hitting drive or not reaching etc... 

Giving up 30 yards to hit it straight?  dont do it!

oh yes

How do you hit a 5 iron 218 and a driver 270?  I hit a 5 iron around that and honestly cannot hit a driver 270 (Too short, feels like swinging in slow motion to produce that yardage( something is wrong with that swing
		
Click to expand...

It's not impossible to be a short hitter and score well - seen plenty do it on a regular occurrence


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 24, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



			Hitting 30 yards shot of what you hit now would make good scoring basically impossible, you need SOME power and then learn to hit it straight, if (And obviously this is not an option) you were told give up 30 yards and you CAN hit every fairway your scoring would never be great, you would never reach a lot of par 4s, long par 3s would mean hitting drive or not reaching etc... 

Giving up 30 yards to hit it straight?  dont do it!

oh yes

How do you hit a 5 iron 218 and a driver 270?  I hit a 5 iron around that and honestly cannot hit a driver 270 (Too short, feels like swinging in slow motion to produce that yardage( something is wrong with that swing
		
Click to expand...

Losing 30 yards off the tee and bogeying every hole would still be 40 shots better than current&#128515;
In all seriousness I take your point, but, imo there is a level when accuracy over distance is better, once accuracy and confidence is gained, people will develop more power, for a beginner/24+ Handicapper, keeping it in play 200-230 yards off the tee is more than enough, obviously has to work in conjunction with all aspects of the game.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Found this thread most diverting and very enjoyable.

However (IMO) the object of the exercise is not to hit the ball a certain distance in relation to the number stamped on the sole of any club.

It's actually to hit it in the correct direction, and by degrees thereafter, to get it as close to the hole as possible, the ultimate goal being to hole out with as few shots as possible on each hole.

If one hits one's 5i 175 yards or one's 4i the same distance, then the litmus test is the ball's proximity to the hole after either stroke, not the distance it's travelled in relation to the club's number.

As long as you know what number is on the club *you* need to hit to achieve the result then the rest is completely immaterial.
		
Click to expand...


Everyone KNOWs its about where the ball finishes

BUT

Golf is easier if you are hitting less club and wanting to get a handle on what is average is what this thread is about..

p.s

Average for men, knock 5% of the LPGA distances and you will be damn close.


My post with guy above crossed over..

Its A LOT easier to refine your swing later and learn to hit straight than it is to learn to hit straight then gain speed... think about that, nearly every swinger you see on the PGA tour has refined their swing from a faster version...


----------



## chris1976x (Sep 24, 2015)

I cant hit a 5 iron 218 and a driver 270. Wish i could haha. 218 seems a very specific yardage.

But for your point, yes I agree, I dont want to take power off to get it straight (or perhaps I might a little when next on course) but my instructor seems to have the same philosophy, right from the start he's been more interested in my swing as opposed to where the ball goes, and has never once told me to take anything off it, but rather tries to correct it.

But having read stuff on here, it might be best for me to take a little off it so I can at least try get to under a 100 on the course, I can still then hit as freely and wildly as I like on the range until I get it under control.

I am hoping there is still some distance left in me too. But really for me its just enjoying it, and when I hit it clean and straight, thats when I enjoy it


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 24, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



			Average for (club players I would suggest) men, knock 5% of the LPGA distances and you will be damn close.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

chris1976x said:



			I cant hit a 5 iron 218 and a driver 270. Wish i could haha. 218 seems a very specific yardage.

But for your point, yes I agree, I dont want to take power off to get it straight (or perhaps I might a little when next on course) but my instructor seems to have the same philosophy, right from the start he's been more interested in my swing as opposed to where the ball goes, and has never once told me to take anything off it, but rather tries to correct it.

But having read stuff on here, it might be best for me to take a little off it so I can at least try get to under a 100 on the course, I can still then hit as freely and wildly as I like on the range until I get it under control.

I am hoping there is still some distance left in me too. But really for me its just enjoying it, and when I hit it clean and straight, thats when I enjoy it
		
Click to expand...

It's not how or how far it's how many 

I'm not the biggest hitter but I score well - that's the main thing - scoring well and the best way to score well is to have a sharp short game


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Everyone learns to manage their swing, it becomes more consistent over time, as a beginner you should not restrict your potential, which is what you do if you start swinging like a lady, i always looked at it like this, if i can hit my driver 300, i can hit a 3 wood 270 and even as a wild swinger my 3 wood will hit the fairway reasonably often, **** if you miss with a driver at 300 or more on most par 4s you will have wedge left anyway...


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not how or how far it's how many 

I'm not the biggest hitter but I score well - that's the main thing - scoring well and the best way to score well is to have a sharp short game
		
Click to expand...

My dad is a perfect example of someone who scores very very well with the tools he has,  he is limited by how far he can hit the ball, he is an 8 handicap at a club that is 6650 yards, but there are a few par 4s he simply cannot reach, he is never going to have a two putt birdie on the downhill par 5s and on one par 4 in particular i doubt he has ever reached the green in regulation.  He is a good golfer, the course is simply too big for his game.  You could make the fairways half the width, he would still hit them, his score would be unchanged.


----------



## chris1976x (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree with both above comments.

Actually, I do agree with the 99 the most. If i had started learning and had only tried to guide the club through but hit the ball cleanly and it carried 100 yards with a 6 (that was first club i held) then I would never of started to feel that snapping feeling when it get to the bottom of the down swing. My swing isnt huge or fast, its just that snap that seems to give it some distance. Now I can take some off it and still feel that snap and weight transfer is easier as it is slower than when hitting full bore.

So in many respects, hitting to my full potential on the range will improve my game quicker than always trying to guide the club and ball. Its only over the last few weeks that I have really had a feel for the club, but if I did what my wife does I dont think i'd ever of had that feel


----------



## chris1976x (Sep 24, 2015)

I will join a club next year, there is 6 within 5 miles from me, but some are very long, one is over 7000 yards, most par 4's at about 400 yards.....beginner level as I am, I will try go for one thats ver average. One course is only 5000 yards, i played it and had a nightmare. Definately a course for accuracy. Short holes but it was very difficult


----------



## rustyb (Sep 24, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



			Hitting 30 yards shot of what you hit now would make good scoring basically impossible, you need SOME power and then learn to hit it straight, if (And obviously this is not an option) you were told give up 30 yards and you CAN hit every fairway your scoring would never be great, you would never reach a lot of par 4s, long par 3s would mean hitting drive or not reaching etc... 

Giving up 30 yards to hit it straight?  dont do it!

oh yes

How do you hit a 5 iron 218 and a driver 270?  I hit a 5 iron around that and honestly cannot hit a driver 270 (Too short, feels like swinging in slow motion to produce that yardage( something is wrong with that swing
		
Click to expand...

I think 218 is probably ten yards longer than I actually am with a five iron but thats what game golf is telling me at the moment. I am almost certain there is plenty wrong with the swing!!! The distance is very close to my 3 hybrid(which i dont hit often or particularly well) and about 25 yards shorter than my 3 wood, which i hit quite a bit but not always well.  I wish i could drive consistently straight, its such a great feeling when you nail one. My feeling is i should stick it out with the driver and keep persevering, and basically learn to swing and hit it properly with the big stick. Im concerned ive got the wrong driver, i.e. its not as forgiving as it could be. But i just think that the extra distance will be a massive bonus if i can harness it properly.


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 24, 2015)

rustyb said:



			I think 218 is probably ten yards longer than I actually am with a five iron but thats what game golf is telling me at the moment. I am almost certain there is plenty wrong with the swing!!! The distance is very close to my 3 hybrid(which i dont hit often or particularly well) and about 25 yards shorter than my 3 wood, which i hit quite a bit but not always well.  I wish i could drive consistently straight, its such a great feeling when you nail one. My feeling is i should stick it out with the driver and keep persevering, and basically learn to swing and hit it properly with the big stick. Im concerned ive got the wrong driver, i.e. its not as forgiving as it could be. But i just think that the extra distance will be a massive bonus if i can harness it properly.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at Game Golf stats and it seems like a lot of people have weird readings, i put it down to confidence the longer clubs are often shorter

4 and 5 irons not as far as 7 irons or the same, due to crumby strikes v nailing it

A few holes on game golf could be mighty misleading, once you have a good number though fantastic, great system


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2015)

99problemsbutapitchaint1 said:



			I was looking at Game Golf stats and it seems like a lot of people have weird readings, i put it down to confidence the longer clubs are often shorter

4 and 5 irons not as far as 7 irons or the same, due to crumby strikes v nailing it

A few holes on game golf could be mighty misleading, once you have a good number though fantastic, great system
		
Click to expand...

At one point I was averaging over 300 with my 4 iron....

then I realized that it was only because I kept forgetting to tag my shots. Some of my best rounds have been on GG....


----------



## rustyb (Sep 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			At one point I was averaging over 300 with my 4 iron....

then I realized that it was only because I kept forgetting to tag my shots. Some of my best rounds have been on GG....
		
Click to expand...

Ha yes this is true, not tagging your shots is an easy way to add some distance and make your score look very good!! It's a good system and it has definitely highlighted a few things for me though.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not the biggest hitter but I score well
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on Phil.
I mean, you didn't really need Rich's 2 x 4 pointers to give you 37 points on Wednesday did you....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2015)

Just looked at my 5 iron (averaging 169 yards) on GG and only hitting 28% to within 15 yards and the majority are short. Would seem to back up what others say and it's not how far but how well and I am not very good http://www.gamegolf.com/insights/approach-the-green


----------

